# Looking for input from experienced coders.



## tmmartin22 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking of starting a home business, but don't know enough about the process to get started.  Looking for help.  Once a patient is seen by the physician what takes place in terms of coding?  Are handwritten notes from the Dr. passed on to the coder and then the coder determines the codes?  Or are the notes passed electronically or are they sent either way?  Once the codes are determined, are they entered into a computer system or a  written on a standard form?  If the codes are entered into a computer system are they then sent electronically for payment?  If written on a standard form, where do they go from there?  The billing department?   

Thank you!


----------

